# CCT Problem with Stackmat



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have no idea why this keeps happening and was hoping someone here would.








Description said:


> Whenever I connect my Stackmat to my computer it sends random times, some that aren't even possible on a Stackmat (15:XX). And it doesn't always happen, but most of the time it does. I have also tried disconnecting and reconnecting, but the samething happened.



Is it the stackmat value I need to change?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2010)

change the level of the signal in your windows mixer. At the moment, it is either too high (i.e. distorting) or too low (cct can't read it properly). Adjusting the level of the input will fix this.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you mean the sampling rate?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2010)

no... in the windows mixer. not in the CCT options. The little volume icon in your task bar. Right click on it.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2010)

I got it fixed, well at least tempararily. Apparently the cord and adapter weren't connected enough so I need to find a way so they stay together tightly.

Edit:
It stopped working so I figured out what you meant and so far it's working perfectly
Thanks


----------

